# Webstart Applikation als Applet in JSP Seite?



## Gast (19. Feb 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe hier schönes Stück Software, das als Webstart Applikation entwickelt wurde. Ich möchte es allerdings in eine Webseite integrieren (wie/als ein Applet), sprich im Browserfenster. Ist das möglich?

Die Sourcen sind verfügbar. Wenn es mit der jnlp-Version nicht ohne weiteres geht, wie schätzt ihr den Aufwand ein, die Anwendung zu einem Applet zu transkribieren?

THX


----------



## AlArenal (19. Feb 2007)

Möglich ist es in der Regel, allerdings sollte man sich bewusst sein, welche Einschränkungen man in Kauf nimmt. Macht der User das Browserfenster zu ist das Programm auch weg- keine Rückfrage ob etwas gespeichert werden soll, o.ä. Weiterhin können Applets immer nur maximal 64 MB RAM für sich beanspruchen. Dann wäre zu klären wie groß die Anwendung inkl. aller Libs ist, denn beim Applet wird alles bei jedem Start von Neuem vom Server geholt, während bei Webstart nur im Falle von geänderten Dateien auf dem Server die geänderten Dateien nachgeladen werden. Usw., usf.

Was deine Aufwandsabschätzung angeht, können wir dir auch nicht weiterhelfen. Weder wissen wir um was für eine Anwendung es sich handelt, noch wie gut oer schlecht sie programmiert ist, noch wie schnell du bist, ...


----------



## Guest (19. Feb 2007)

Verstehe ich dich richtig, dass man die Applikation umprogrammieren muss?


----------



## AlArenal (19. Feb 2007)

Sicher. Von alleine wird aus einer normalen Anwendung kein Applet (und umgekehrt). Wenn man weiß was man tut ist es aber nicht weiter tragisch die Anwendung dahingehend anzupassen, dass sie sowohl als "echte" Anwendung als auch als Applet laufen kann.


----------



## Wildcard (19. Feb 2007)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dann wäre zu klären wie groß die Anwendung inkl. aller Libs ist, denn beim Applet wird alles bei jedem Start von Neuem vom Server geholt


Das ist so nicht ganz richtig, bei den Default Einstellungen der JRE werden Applets gecachet


----------



## AlArenal (19. Feb 2007)

Habe leider oft genug gesehen, dass das nicht gefunzt hat. Das war nur einer von diversen Gründen, warum auch mal von Applet auf Webstart umgestiegen sind.


----------



## Wildcard (19. Feb 2007)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Habe leider oft genug gesehen, dass das nicht gefunzt hat. Das war nur einer von diversen Gründen, warum auch mal von Applet auf Webstart umgestiegen sind.


Ich hatte das Problem immer in die andere Richtung.
Änderungen wurden ignoriert und die Version aus dem Cache geladen  :roll: 
Webstart ist da wirklich um einiges besser.


----------



## AlArenal (19. Feb 2007)

Das Problem hatten wir auch. Entweder er lutschte den Kram jedes Mal neu vom Server, oder er interessierte sich nicht für neue Versionen. Es schien abhängig zu sein von der mittleren Luftfeuchte des Mettbrötchens....


----------



## Wildcard (19. Feb 2007)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es schien abhängig zu sein von der mittleren Luftfeuchte des Mettbrötchens....


 :shock:  :lol:


----------

